# your favourite fitness magazines



## jennzy (Jul 29, 2007)

ok ladies, i need your help.
since university my weight's been fluxuating. and you know the frosh 15? or i guess those in the states it'd be freshmen 15. i gained almost 20 lbs. 
but its ok, i had a really mean trainner who made me cry every week and made me come to the gym every day for 2 months (i had surgery after and no gym for 2 months) and i mean i looked great! i was able to get into a bikini no problem. 
i'm 20 and i look around, ok mostly on tvs and reality shows and etc. girls my age has really great bodies!!! and i'm jealous because since university i had to work my ass off to keep what i've got. 
i'm 5'7 and i weigh 145lbs. people don't believe me because apparently i pull 145 lbs very well. and they often guess that i'm 120lbs the most. i guess i do because majority of that is my muscle. my body fat % is 22% and a different trainner this summer told me she doesn't want me going any below 20% because i have boobs and i'll start loosing them.

enough blabbing, during the summer i love hitting the gym because ive got nothing better to do, but once school starts, it'll be harder to stay focused. so i figure maybe a subscription to a fitness mag will get me motivated. so what is your favourite fitness magazine?


----------



## choseck (Jul 29, 2007)

I find that the Fitness and Shape magazines of the world are all the same.  If you just want to tone up and get the same advice over and over go with those.  Don't get me wrong, I read them -- I just don't get a lot of info from them.

I like Oxygen magazine.  The first time I read it -- I didn't think it was for me, but as I kept going further and further with lifting weights, I find it very informative.  I get lots of good workout ideas as well as recipes and sound advice.  Don't be intimidated by the 'models' on the cover!  I remember when I first saw I cover I was like 'this is so out of my league..'  Also, they have really great special edition magazines as well.  Right now they have an 'Abs' one out.

I also like 'Women's Health'


----------



## jennzy (Jul 29, 2007)

i checked out oxygen mag... it was way too much ads of fitness suplements. i picked one up at the store today and glimpsed through i would say 50% were ads. so i don't know if i wanted to subscribe to it.

women's health this month wasn't pleasing me. though it's only $20 cdn for a year's subscription. i got shape and i really like it. not only it has fitness and recipes, its got other health tips too this month they're really big on stress.
i'll probably subscribed to both women's health and shape heehee


----------



## choseck (Jul 29, 2007)

that is the one bad thing about Oxygen is all the 'supplement' advertising.  I have gotten so many great ideas from the training guides - I guess it depends on what you're trying to do, if you just want to tone up a bit, go with Shape or Fitness.  But if you're looking to really get in shape and build calorie burning muscle, Oxygen has definitely helped me with that! I've lost a ton of weight and built lots of muscle


----------



## Hilly (Jul 29, 2007)

I like Weight Watchers Mag...great recipes and encouraging stories


----------



## jennzy (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_that is the one bad thing about Oxygen is all the 'supplement' advertising. I have gotten so many great ideas from the training guides - I guess it depends on what you're trying to do, if you just want to tone up a bit, go with Shape or Fitness. But if you're looking to really get in shape and build calorie burning muscle, Oxygen has definitely helped me with that! I've lost a ton of weight and built lots of muscle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah!!! I thought that too!!!! i picked up oxygen and their special abs edition and mand full of ads!!! and i'm like i dont need to take supplements!!! lol
i think i just want to really tone up and get my body back up to its tip top shape.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 16, 2007)

To be honest with you I wouldn't even advise reading any fitness magazine. 

I have a friend who is a personal trainer and has done extensive research on womens fitness mags and has found that almost everyone has at least some false and misleading information. Not to mention all of the supplement advertising and the fact that most of them are very tightly linked with supplement companies and getting you to spend money. Though I will admit they do have some great motivating pictures of women and a few pages of good exercises in each one, but it's a bit of a waste of money considering you could find the same exercises and motivational pictures on the internet for free. 

Anyways, as for your situation, I did write some good solid tips and tricks in another forum... 
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=76702

Check it out and PM me if you have any questions or would like more advice & etc. I'd be more then happy to help you out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck,
xKillerx


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 21, 2007)

I love Women's Health. It has really good articles about nutrition/fitness, but also about makeup, fashion, recipes. It's really great. 

And I swear by their workouts, they're fantastic.


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 29, 2007)

i like to read women's health. however, after reading them for about a year or more, i find that i can just find all of the information online at their website. also, sometimes their information can be misleading or i question what their "experts " since it can contradict what ive learned and was taught in college (hey i didnt pay 35k a year for nothing. lol.)


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2007)

My favorite online 'mag' for fitness.


----------

